# unknown baby fish in breeding tank!



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon breeding tank used for cross breed guppy's and molly's. in the tank i have 2 non pregnant molly's 1 pregnant guppy 2 male guppy's java moss and fake plants. i have no idea were the baby came from at first i thought my guppy was just having her young watched her all day she didn't have any baby's she is still the same size as she was last week the molly's were to skinny to have had young. but i did buy the java moss the other day but the moss didn't have water in the bag when i brought it home. would any one know were the baby came from.?


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

From one of the females in your tank man, they don't always look noticeably different after they give birth


----------

